# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  odredbe Ustava RH koje se tiču Zakona o MO

## pino

Ovo su članci Ustava koje bi bilo dobro zapamtiti što se tiče koji dijelovi Ustava RH su prekršeni Zakonom o med. oplodnji: 
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/232289.html 

Podsjećam na razloge zbog kojih su talijanski Ustavni sud i Europski sud za ljudska prava dosudili da se kod ograničenja u reproduktivnim zakona radi o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava: 

 			Europski presedani u zakonima o potpomognutoj oplodnji 




> Članak  3.
> Sloboda,  jednakost, nacionalna ravnopravnost i *ravnopravnost spolova*, mirotvorstvo, socijalna pravda, *poštivanje prava čovjeka,* nepovredivost vlasništva, očuvanje prirode i čovjekova okoliša, vladavina prava i demokratski višestranački sustav *najviše su vrednote  ustavnog poretka Republike Hrvatske i temelj za tumačenje Ustava.*
> 
> Članak  5.
>   U  Republici Hrvatskoj zakoni moraju biti u suglasnosti s Ustavom, a ostali propisi i s Ustavom i sa zakonom.
> 
> Članak 14.
> Svatko u Republici Hrvatskoj ima prava i slobode, neovisno o njegovoj rasi, boji kože, *spolu*, jeziku, *vjeri*, političkom ili drugom uvjerenju, nacionalnom ili socijalnom podrijetlu, imovini, *rođenju*, naobrazbi, društvenom položaju *ili drugim osobinama*.
> 
> ...

----------


## bublica3

šta je s Ustavnim sudom, kada čemo mi doći na red???

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj Bublice, pa tko ti to zna....... sad kad se spremaju izmjene zakona, tko zna hoće li uopće ostati prostora za ustavnu tužbu, bojim se čak i da ne  :Sad: ( 

Ali se nacija hrvatska neće probuditi još dugo, bojim se i živjet ćemo s uspjehom u IVF-u od 20% i uvjeriti sami sebe da je to dovoljno!

----------


## bublica3

:Nope:

----------


## TrudyC

Zna li koja pravnica do kada Ustavni sud treba odlučiti o tužbi na zakon? Mislim koja je procedura? Pa nije moguće da su tužbu Predsjednika RH, dviju saborskih stranka i jedne jake udruge samo gurnuli na dnu ladice???

----------


## cranky

Na zalost sve je moguce  :Sad:

----------

